# Waiting on Approval Letter



## dickiesandhu (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi,

I had received my Invite to Apply in December 2016 and had submitted my documents on Feb 3rd, 2017. I has been over 5 months and I haven't got approval. 
I know a couple of people who got their approvals and visas in about 4 months of submitting documents. Is there an estimated time frame?

Do province nomination cases take more time after ITA as compared to the ones which haven't taken province nomination(I have Ontario nomination)?

Thanks!!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

There is no set-in-stone timeframe by which IRCC works by... their website says that they aim to have application packages processed within 6 months but that is not a guarantee. Each application is unique and as such no definite time frame can be specified. 

It's roughly been 5 months since yo submitted your application... since February 3, there have been 5 federal public holidays where all federal government offices are closed, so you must take those non-work days into account as well.

Since it's so close to 6 months since you submitted your documents, you could probably send them an inquiry email to see what the current status is of your application. 

They _won't_ tell you if the application has been approved or not (I am Canadian born, living in the UK and the Citizenship office wouldn't tell me if my UK born daughter's citizenship application was approved when I inquired... they acknowledged that I had applied and that a decision was pending but beyond that, no other information was disclosed); they will probably be able to tell you if the application has been decided or not.

Good luck to you.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

You are dealing with a government bureaucracy. They _never_ do anything quickly or efficiently.


----------



## dickiesandhu (Sep 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## aspirant101 (Nov 4, 2013)

I received ITA on March 1 and submitted my application on Apr 21. I received an email to send passport for stamping last week. So, It took 3 months in my case.

However, depending on the complexity of the case (one application vs multiple) and documentation that leaves scopes for questions and explanations, there might be a delay in processing your application as per my consultant. In my case, my consultant said that I was able to submit all documents to squash all possible questions and hence he predicted (accurately) that mine might be processed in 3 months.


----------



## Piyutel (Nov 15, 2013)

aspirant101 said:


> I received ITA on March 1 and submitted my application on Apr 21. I received an email to send passport for stamping last week. So, It took 3 months in my case.
> 
> However, depending on the complexity of the case (one application vs multiple) and documentation that leaves scopes for questions and explanations, there might be a delay in processing your application as per my consultant. In my case, my consultant said that I was able to submit all documents to squash all possible questions and hence he predicted (accurately) that mine might be processed in 3 months.


But when did you receive the request from IRCC to pay the "LANDING FEE" ?
This info will help me get me an idea to evaluate my case though I know each case is different


----------

